# Ativan vs Klonopin



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is K-pin stronger than Ativan? How do the effects differ?

So far I've only been taking .5 - 1 mg of Ativan at a time. I find it calms me down a bit, but I still don't trust my ability to speak in class unelss it's just with someone sitting next to me. I certainly would never raise my hand to answer questions. I find it gives me a very natural sort of calm, so sometimes I'm not sure if it's working or I'm just having a good day with SA.

My mom is being extremely difficult with the whole situation. I can't talk to her abut how Ativan works for her because is always ends up turning around and being about me, and how she disapproves of my using it.

I really wish my sister were here. She'd understand, I know she would.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

klonopin is more potent per mg and it lasts longer but it takes longer to take effect.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay I'll have to mess around with the dose for awhile then.

I really hope that if this isn't enough my doctor doesn't just give up on me. She pisses me off too.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ag said:


> Xanax and Klonopin are meds specifically for SA whereas Ativan is a general anxiety type drug.


 :con There is no such thing as a benzo specifically for SA and other benzos for GAD. Any benzo could be used for either SA or GAD.


----------



## cfkingfish (Dec 5, 2004)

> klonopin is more potent per mg and it lasts longer but it takes longer to take effect.


Exactly. If you feel your anxiety comes up suddenly and is not a long term feeling, Ativan/Xanax work better for that. Klonopin is a better preventative medication for people who GAD like myself. I would not say a medication was made specifically for certain types of anxiety, but just happen to work out that way. I know Klonopin was once/still is used for people with certain seizure disorders. It really is a matter of what works best for you.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

How would xanax or klonopin be any more effective then ativan for treating sa? Personal experience, they are all the same. The only difference between them is how long it takes to kick in, and how long the effect lasts.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ALL BENZOS CAN TREAT SA


----------



## a ibrahim (Oct 29, 2004)

Noca said:


> klonopin is more potent per mg and it lasts longer but it takes longer to take effect.


-potency of the medication does not mean it is more effective.
-in some cases benzos with short half time is favoured over that of long half time,as if you want benzo to help you sleep only ,or if benzo affect your mood in case of depression.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

a ibrahim said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > klonopin is more potent per mg and it lasts longer but it takes longer to take effect.
> ...


i never said potency affects its efficiency. I just said its more potent per mg.


----------

